

I’m Dan Norris. Co-Founder of WP Curve (0 to $63k / Month in 19 Months). AMA - nickhould
http://www.bootstrappers.io/posts/huSGaDG6akQWNN6Aj

======
4ydx
Wow Dan is so nice. The first post I saw on the page was somebody asking if
Dan would give the poster pointers about their site. I recall recently reading
something about reaching out to other successful people by asking if you can
help them somehow rather than the other way around. Yet, Dan went out of his
way to write a fairly lengthy critique of the poster's website. Nice guy.

------
dannorris
Ha thank you 😄

